# Goat Packing video and photographs wanted.



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We get multiple calls every year asking for a goat packing video so we are in the middle of producing one right now titled "Introduction to goat packing." As the name implies it will cover the basic questions people have about goat packing and show some goats in action.

The main sections are done but I could use a few more pieces to make it a top notch video and wondered if anyone could help by providing goat packing video or photographs I could include. You'll get credit in the video for anything you contribute which makes it onto the final version. Since this is for distribution through Northwest Packgoats and Supplies, all goats need to be wearing Northwest Pack gear.

*Here's what I need. *

Video:
Any video with packgoats in action. It needs to be something interesting like a back country trail, stream crossings, big rocks or scenic shots for example. I can use anything even if its only a few seconds long. I can handle most video formats.

Photographs:
I especially need photos of Lamancha's, Toggenburg's, Oberhaslie's and Nubian's since I don't currently own any of them. (Though I might find a place for any outstanding photo's of any breed) I could use some good broadside shots and head closeups. I can use these with or without gear because I have a section on the different pack breeds. A solid or scenic background is best.

If you think you have something that I might be interested in, drop me a private message or an email and we'll talk. Thanks!


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Rex,

Just got back from a week in a Colorado Wilderness Area with 10 goats. We shot a lot of video and many stills. I've not reviewed any yet, but there should be some good stuff, and all with the right gear too.  We had two Toggs along and some spectacular back drops, will let you know once I can get to it.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Rex,

Glad to hear you are working on this ... would really come in handy in many situations for 4-H, introduction new members, etc. Looking forward to it coming availble!

Brian


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Herb said:


> Rex,
> 
> Just got back from a week in a Colorado Wilderness Area with 10 goats. We shot a lot of video and many stills. I've not reviewed any yet, but there should be some good stuff, and all with the right gear too.  We had two Toggs along and some spectacular back drops, will let you know once I can get to it.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,

I could send you pictures of packgoats in medieval suroundings - Toggi as well.

What about a Swiss Blackneck foto?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

sanhestar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could send you pictures of packgoats in medieval suroundings - Toggi as well.
> 
> What about a Swiss Blackneck foto?


Sounds interesting. If You send me a Swiss Blackneck photo I'll add them to the list of goats used for packing. Though I've never seen one personally so I'll take your word for it that they work.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Rex, I should send you a copy of the fun video I did at the 2005 Rende. It has kids, around camp, hiking and chart goats. The hiking is just of a day hike we did so the goats are not really packed up. But there is some great video and several nubians that had never packed before with light dog packs on. Steve Semasko was one with us and I'm sure his gear is yours. It is all formated and set to music but I bet I have the unedited version to I can put on dvd and send too if you are interested. It was beautiful in the Naches, WA area. Let me know.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hasligrove said:


> Hey Rex, I should send you a copy of the fun video I did at the 2005 Rende. It has kids, around camp, hiking and chart goats. The hiking is just of a day hike we did so the goats are not really packed up. But there is some great video and several nubians that had never packed before with light dog packs on. Steve Semasko was one with us and I'm sure his gear is yours. It is all formated and set to music but I bet I have the unedited version to I can put on dvd and send too if you are interested. It was beautiful in the Naches, WA area. Let me know.


I'll take everything I can get. The more I have to choose from the better. I'll email you my address.
Thanks!


----------

